# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  Вопрос по Spidermail

## ScratchyClaws

При закачке почты получается вот такая картина - 
DUMeter показывает где-нибудь 269 кбит в секунду, а the bat показывает 0кб... и закачка идет очень-очень медленно... потом the bat сообщает об ошибке и бросает закачку... и при след. закачке почты spidermail письмо уже не трогает и скорость уже максимальная....
Кто-нибудь может объяснить эту ситуацию и чего-нибудь посоветовать?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

> При закачке почты получается вот такая картина - 
> DUMeter показывает где-нибудь 269 кбит в секунду, а the bat показывает 0кб... и закачка идет очень-очень медленно...


С этим понятно. Сначала письмо закачивается в SpIDer Mail. Клиенту в это время передаются только специальные заголовки, чтобы связь с ним не терять.




> потом the bat сообщает об ошибке и бросает закачку...


А не говорит, что за ошибка? Как-то сильно загадочно. "Сервер не отвечает" вроде быть не должно, SpIDer Mail старается, чтобы клиент по тайм-ауту не отпал. Правда, если тайм-аут выставлен маленький, то Спайдер может и не успеть.




> и при след. закачке почты spidermail письмо уже не трогает и скорость уже максимальная....


А вот здесь две взаимоисключающие мысли. Либо SpIDer Mail что-то оптимизирует (запоминает, что это письмо он уже проверил, но клиент его не забрал), либо ошибка была очень серьёзная, и повторная попытка пошла мимо Спайдера. Надо смотреть в лог SpIDer Mail, видел ли он этот запрос от Мыша и как завершилась предыдущая неудачная попытка.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Только что навела курсорчик на иконку spidermail и выяснила что он уже вырубился... скорее всего этим и объясняется та ошибка сервера и почему письмо в обход пошло... 



> С этим понятно. Сначала письмо закачивается в SpIDer Mail. Клиенту в это время передаются только специальные заголовки, чтобы связь с ним не терять.


Это конечно гуд.... Но spidermail большие письма качает очень-очень медленно... раза в три-четыре дольше чем сам Мыш...

А в логах запись об этом письме отсутствует вроде...

----------


## AndreyKa

> А в логах запись об этом письме отсутствует вроде...


Смотреть надо в файле "C:\Program Files\drweb\spiderml.log"

----------


## pig

В XP лог хранится в %USERPROFILE%\Doctor Web\spiderml.log
Впрочем, можно по-разному настроить. Но по умолчанию там.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

в нем и смотрела... взяла адрес отправителя и нажала *найти* пусто...
Можно открыть настройки и нажать многоточие рядом с названием лога, повится окошко, в нем кликнуть по папочке веба правой кнопкой и выбрать проводник... и вот они все логи)

----------


## pig

Тогда надо глядеть в логе, что было перед этим. Время туда пишется, найти не очень сложно.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

ну собственно вот, письмо полученно в 16:49 а вот ближайшие логи -



> ==================================================  ===========================
> SpIDer Mail(R) for Windows Workstations 95-XP v4.33 (4.33.2.05040)
> Copyright (c) Igor Daniloff, 1992-2006
> Log created: 06/02/06, 16:44:33 [[email protected]@CATSMACHINE\CATSMACHINE]
> Operating system: Windows XP Professional x86 (Build 2600), Service Pack 2
> Command-line options: 
> ==================================================  ===========================
> [06/02/06 16:44:34 00000448] Loading engine...
> [06/02/06 16:44:34 00000448] Loading virus bases...
> ...

----------


## pig

Ага. 17:09 - это неудачная сессия, которая оборвалась? Если да, то надо немного дальше, информация о разрыве должна быть.

А по умолчанию (если я правильно помню) в лог пишутся только перезагрузки баз, коннекты, ошибки и зверьё. То есть, исправно прошедшие письма видны не будут. Правда, это теория, я с почтовым Спайдером близко не общался.

P.S. Мыш-то какую ошибку выдавал? У него свой журнал есть, можно там глянуть.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

говорю же письмо в 16:49 Мыш выкачал.. значит SpiderМыл на минуту раньше его качал... дальше идет примерно такое же начало как и у этого лога и инфа по следующему получению почты..
Оно обо всех письмах в логе пишет... это должно было быть как раз между 16:44 и 17:09
Мышиный лог - 



> 02.06.2006, 16:41:18: FETCH - Получение новой почты
>  02.06.2006, 16:41:18: FETCH - Соединение с POP3 сервером прошло удачно
>  02.06.2006, 16:41:18: FETCH - Аутентификация прошла успешно (Обычный метод)
>  02.06.2006, 16:41:18: FETCH - На сервере писем: 2, из них новых: 2
> !02.06.2006, 16:44:32: FETCH - Соединение с сервером прервано (последние переданные команды: "UIDL", "RETR 1")
>  02.06.2006, 16:44:35: FETCH - Получение новой почты
>  02.06.2006, 16:44:44: FETCH - Соединение с POP3 сервером прошло удачно
>  02.06.2006, 16:44:44: FETCH - Аутентификация прошла успешно (Обычный метод)
>  02.06.2006, 16:44:45: FETCH - На сервере писем: 2, из них новых: 2
>  02.06.2006, 16:49:15: FETCH - Получено письмо от [email protected], размер: 7704753 байт, тема: "Re: про каталог Фимо"

----------


## pig

То есть, приведённый лог SpIDer Mail - уже после сбоя. Что забавно:
Мыш: !02.06.2006, 16:44:32: FETCH - Соединение с сервером прервано
SpIDer Mail: [06/02/06 16:44:34 00000448] Loading engine...
Это он что - за две секунды успел перезапуститься? Очень интересует spiderml.log с 16:41:18 по 16:44:32

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Гм... вот, то что было выше... 



> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000a44] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1686 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 81.19.72.31:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000130] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1685 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 213.234.228.82:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000a00] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1684 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 81.19.72.31:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000a38] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1683 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 81.19.72.31:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000368] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1682 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 81.19.72.31:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000a60] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1681 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 194.67.23.8:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000a64] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1680 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 81.19.66.20:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000dd8] Connect to 127.0.0.1:1679 from 127.0.0.1, redirecting to 81.19.72.31:110
> [06/02/06 16:41:18 00000a44] Connected to 81.19.72.31:110
> ...

----------


## pig

Я бы закинул оба лога на http://support.drweb.com/request/. Поскольку есть подозрение:



> [06/02/06 16:44:32 00000448] Reinitializing service
> [06/02/06 16:44:32 00000a8c] Connection to 127.0.0.1 is lost


Похоже, SpIDer Mail решил загрузить обновлённые базы, сорвав приём почты. Но это моё IMHO, а техподдержка плюс разработчики должны точно знать, что при этом происходит. Может, что-то другое.

У Мыша в настройках какой тайм-аут сервера в настройках ящика стоит?

----------


## ScratchyClaws

60 секунд...

Гм... пока Спайдер почту качал, я рассматривала его настройки... может из-за этого? но я там ничего не меняла... а выходила из этого окошка нажатием на *отмена* так что это вроде не должно было повлиять...

----------


## pig

Поставьте побольше. У меня сервер в локалке, но тайм-аут всё равно стоит 240 секунд - иногда сервер долго проверяет домен получателя. Поискал сейчас, но не нашёл, можно ли подстраивать SpIDer Mail под тайм-ауты клиента. Так что лучше на клиенте побольше выставить.

И действительно лучше не гулять по настройкам Мыша, когда он делом занят. Собственно, это не только к Мышу относится, многие программы этого не любят.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

не мыша, паука)) 
я настройки почтовогопаука глядела))

----------


## pig

Тогда точно надо по вышеуказанной ссылке. Со всеми подробностями. Нехай глюки у себя ищут.

----------


## ScratchyClaws

Мммм... я бы с радостью... но есть одно НО - не хочется рассказывать номер с таким трудом найденного ключика)))

----------


## pig

Тоды ой. Правда, сейчас ещё какие-то проблемы повылазили в майской версии. Возможно, и без вашей помощи поправят.

А почему бы вместо поиска ключей не заняться бета-тестированием?
http://beta.drweb.com/

----------


## ScratchyClaws

мммм... интересная идея)

----------

